# FTP Server: Client trying to connect with a Mac



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a customer trying to connect to our FTP server using a Mac. The FTP server is on a Windows based machine. What instructions should I give them to connect to our ftp server? I have never used a mac before. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the same as windows, only with a mac ftp app.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is how to do it in OS X.
http://www.creativemac.com/2002/09_sep/tutorials/ftposx020924.htm


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

There are two ways, I use both.

Using a FTP client: I like CyberDuck. Free, and I connect to Windows and Unix servers.

Using a Browser: You can also start the connection using your browser by using the FTP URL syntax. Google FTP Syntax you you get several sites that gives you the syntax.


----------

